# Locking ip with Huawei hg630a



## aby geek (Feb 25, 2017)

Hello people 
We just got a konica minolta printer at work.
The installation guy gave a static ip to the printer from the  printer but he says we'll need to block the ip in the router settings.
How can I block the ip in win 10?


----------



## aby geek (Mar 3, 2017)

Hello again everyone
Please suggest me a solution for my printer's IP address issue.
Is there no way I can lock a single ip to my printer in my own.
Is purchase the only way to get a static IP?
My ISP is airtel and I am using the router mentioned above.

Please respond ASAP 
Thanks
Aby


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 8, 2017)

You are not clear.What IP is given to printer?Is it internal or external IP?What exactly are you trying to do?For printing from within network there should be no issues.From printing outside the network requires configuration.What exactly is Konica Minolta printer capabilities?


----------

